# Stereo Tool and JACK



## ds6 (Jan 2, 2017)

hi all, if I am not posting this in the right place please let me know.
my problem isn't so much as porting, but getting a Linux binary to work properly with my setup. I use audio/jack and I would like to get an application that requires it called Stereo Tool to work with it.
I was able to get the binary running under emulators/linux-c6 successfully, but I don't know enough about JACK internals or Linux to get it to connect to the server to actually process any audio.
so, overall, is it possible to connect an ABI version of JACK to jackd running on the host? if not, are there any other options? I assume something could be done with emulators/wine but I would rather not have to go that route unless I have to.
thanks in advance.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 4, 2017)

Maybe hselasky@ has a clue?


----------



## hselasky@ (Mar 9, 2021)

Maybe you can ktrace the tool. Jack looks for some sockets, maybe in the wrong directory when you use Linux compat code.


----------

